# Best "Go-Bag" I've Owned, USN/Spartan Bag



## guncollector (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay, so I have a tactical-nylon fetish. I admit it. I've owned, and tried, just about every *Go-Bag *(aka Bugout-Bag) on the market. 

And this one beats everything else I've tried:







It's the *UsualSuspect.Net/Spartan Bag*. The actual bag is in the *right hand column of the collage above*. (Note: the other pics are from the bag's inspiration, the Eric Haney-designed Go-Bag (custom-built for the film) as it appeared in movie, _Spartan_.)

It's the perfect size, not too big, not too small. Has a multitude of pockets in the interior, velcro walls, and PALS/MOLLE webbing on the inside. The 6 roomy external pockets is just another huge plus. And it features a foldout shooters mat, that doubles more as laptop/electronics padding/protection for low-speed, high-drag types like me. 

Its currently being made by Professional Operator's Kit, which is based out of San Diego. They even got an order from Eric Haney himself (a sort of seal of approval in and of itself) at the last SHOT Show.

If you're interested, you'll have to wait in a LONG line at POK. But, the upshot is its definitely worth the wait!


----------



## drizzle (Jun 20, 2006)

Your link isn't quite right. Should be: http://www.professionaloperatorskit.com/

Funny, I know I've looked at this site before but I didn't find any other threads referencing it. It's nice to hear from someone with first-hand knowledge of it.


----------



## daloosh (Jun 20, 2006)

Glad you are liking it, I can't wait til mine comes!!!
Sadly, I'm gonna have to dedicate part of it to tactical diaper bag usage! LOL!
daloosh


----------



## Spudman (Jun 20, 2006)

How much is the bag? The thread goes on forever at USN.


----------



## Tom_Dunn (Jun 20, 2006)

I can't even seem to find the bag on the site?????


----------



## guncollector (Jun 20, 2006)

daloosh said:


> Glad you are liking it, I can't wait til mine comes!!!
> Sadly, I'm gonna have to dedicate part of it to tactical diaper bag usage! LOL!
> daloosh



Bro, you're going to dig it! You'll have the _tacticoolest _diaper bag around!

BTW, when did you order yours? And did you prepay?



Spudman said:


> How much is the bag?



I believe if you ordered early, it was $140.00 shipped.



Tom_Dunn said:


> I can't even seem to find the bag on the site?????



Hmmm....perhaps they so backordered that they're not listing it on the website? I know there is a 20+ page thread at USN with over a hundred orders probably listed there.

If you want to get on the waiting list, you can also try emailing one of POK's proprietors, Sean, by clicking here.


----------



## daloosh (Jun 21, 2006)

Bro, I got on the list in the back of the first half, the check was written March 9 and deposited March 20. You?

Yeah, I don't see the bag on the site yet, but they're a small operation, so it may take some time. Also, there is at least one or two other groups developing a version of the Spartan bag.

daloosh


----------



## bubbacatfish (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm on the list but haven't sent money as of yet, holding back as I'm on the fence as I've yet to see clear pictures of all the inside, be really nice to handle one in person before making a commitment.


----------



## idimmu (Jun 29, 2006)

Did everyone get their bag, and are they still selling them? Their site still doesn't seem to mention it.


----------



## daloosh (Jun 29, 2006)

idimmu, welcome to CPF, why dontcha stay awhile!! 

My attitude is the same as with small flashlight makers, I put my money in knowing that the timelines will run longer than expected, and when it finally arrives, it's like a little Christmas in July, or August, or September! (yup, still waiting)

daloosh


----------



## idimmu (Jun 29, 2006)

daloosh said:


> idimmu, welcome to CPF, why dontcha stay awhile!!
> 
> My attitude is the same as with small flashlight makers, I put my money in knowing that the timelines will run longer than expected, and when it finally arrives, it's like a little Christmas in July, or August, or September! (yup, still waiting)
> 
> daloosh



HI, I found this forum today when searching for go bags and am thoroughly enjoying reading it so far. I'm a pretty outdoor person and love gadgets so that may explain why 

I'm not too worried about timelines, the best things come to those who wait, but this thread is the only information I've found on the bag so far. The next step I guess is to email the guys that make it and place an order!


----------



## bubbacatfish (Jun 30, 2006)

idimmu said:


> HI, I found this forum today when searching for go bags and am thoroughly enjoying reading it so far. I'm a pretty outdoor person and love gadgets so that may explain why
> 
> I'm not too worried about timelines, the best things come to those who wait, but this thread is the only information I've found on the bag so far. The next step I guess is to email the guys that make it and place an order!


 
Hey idimmu, welcome aboard!! If you want more info on the Spartan bag you really need to go to USN - www.usualsuspect.net , you'll get everything you need to know about the bag there.


----------



## idimmu (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi, bubbacatfish, thanks! Yeah, I registered on that site last night but it looks like I'm still awaiting activation. Fingers crossed they let me in!!


----------



## Santelmo (Jul 12, 2006)

A bit off-topic, but it seems this particular movie (Spartan) has become a "tactical gear" cult hit of sorts! 

First, it was the knife which got lots of attention from knifeknuts; a solid-as-an-Abrams-tank automatic folder with a full-sized blade in A2 tool steel no less! 

http://www.severtech.com/spartan.htm

Now comes the bag! 

Didn't care much for Val Kilmer though, wasn't too convincing as an "operator" IMHO.


----------



## guncollector (Jul 12, 2006)

Santelmo said:


> A bit off-topic, but it seems this particular movie (Spartan) has become a "tactical gear" cult hit of sorts!
> 
> First, it was the knife which got lots of attention from knifeknuts; a solid-as-an-Abrams-tank automatic folder with a full-sized blade in A2 tool steel no less!
> 
> http://www.severtech.com/spartan.htm


Personally, I don't see anything terribly exciting about the knife, other than its big-screen connection. Okay, so its another high-quality auto knife, but A2 steel..._yawn_.



> Now comes the bag!


Now, this _was_ exciting for me, because there wasn't really anything like it on the market. 



> Didn't care much for Val Kilmer though, wasn't too convincing as an "operator" IMHO.


I thought Kilmer was great as a _Delta_-type operator. The few real life S/F soldiers I've personally known were all just like that--very low key, even-keeled, driven types--the antithesis of the Hollywood version.


----------



## Santelmo (Jul 12, 2006)

guncollector said:


> Personally. . .
> 
> --very low key, even-keeled, driven types--the antithesis of the Hollywood version.



Agreed, prime traits indeed. JMHO though, but he just came too self-absorbed and mechanical, without the "quiet intensity" underneath the "low key" exterior. I'd much rather liked him on "The Salton Sea".


----------

